# Using wood putty with polyurethane



## Tsand8

I am in the process of staining the surrounding wood on a newly installed bay window in my house. This is my first finishing project. I have already applied the stain on the wood when I realized i did not fill the nail holes. I was considering using the Minwax wood putty that matches the Minwax stain I used. The wood putty says that it is a non-hardening putty and should be applied after the finish is completed. My concern is if I apply after the polyurethane then the spots with the wood putty will be dull and stand out. Would it work if I apply the wood putty prior to the polyurethane that way the poly will be on top of the putty and give it the same sheen as the rest of the window. Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TimPa

i think you'll find the vanshish will pull way from the puttied area. you've found that some patch fillers are for pre finsihing (top coats) and some are for post top coat. the problem you have is that the pre finish type, although tintable using the stain in use, usually needs sanding after it dries/hardens. not a good thing now that the material is already stained. i think you'll find the post topcaot fillers, although may have a sheen difference, is hardly noticible. 

i like the pencils and try to only fill the hole, i use a small flatbladed screw driver.

and, welcome to the forum!


----------



## cabinetman

Tsand8 said:


> I am in the process of staining the surrounding wood on a newly installed bay window in my house. This is my first finishing project. I have already applied the stain on the wood when I realized i did not fill the nail holes. I was considering using the Minwax wood putty that matches the Minwax stain I used. The wood putty says that it is a non-hardening putty and should be applied after the finish is completed. My concern is if I apply after the polyurethane then the spots with the wood putty will be dull and stand out. Would it work if I apply the wood putty prior to the polyurethane that way the poly will be on top of the putty and give it the same sheen as the rest of the window. Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


I could answer that question as yes, because I've done that with no problems. I've also done that with lacquer and waterbase polyurethane. I doubt which topcoat would make much of a difference. There's never been a reaction, or that the topcoat wouldn't dry. 

Those crayon type or the putties that come in the little jars that say they don't harden, some do over time. Usually the hole is so small, that applying the putty after the polyurethane is dry, and just rubbing off with a rag is not that visible. That is the recommended procedure.












 







.


----------



## verdesardog

What cabinet man said. Those fillers are designed to go on AFTER the finish, for nail holes and small defects they work great.


----------



## Tsand8

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I think I will apply the polyurethane and try the pencil to fill the hole. Would you recommend the pencil over the wood putty that comes in the jar?


----------



## cabinetman

Tsand8 said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I think I will apply the polyurethane and try the pencil to fill the hole. Would you recommend the pencil over the wood putty that comes in the jar?


The pencil is easier. All you do is peel back the paper and rub the pencil on the hoke 'til it's filled. Then just rub it clean with a smooth rag...like "T" shirt material.

If the pencil you pick is a shade or two off, take a small spatula, or a flatware type knife and cut parts off other pens of other colors, and mix them together. Then apply with the tip of the knife or spatula.












 







.


----------

